
9 Surprising Productivity Hacks Improving Time at Work - EduardMe
https://medium.com/@eduard.metzger/9-surprising-productivity-hacks-improving-time-at-work-f3a8b2ceff2#.kipn8wtey
======
iLemming
use emacs, org-mode and pomodoro

